# Tipping Memes



## JohnnyAngel (Aug 3, 2016)

Since Uber cannot be expected to encourage passengers to tip, it is up to us to inform the public that tipping is expected when exceptional service is provided. Spread these memes all over Facebook and other social networks, and please join in the fun by trying to come up with funny ways to shame the cheapskates who don't tip Uber drivers.

You deserve to be tipped!


----------



## JohnnyAngel (Aug 3, 2016)




----------



## JohnnyAngel (Aug 3, 2016)

Passengers take advantage of the rating system but drivers do not understand how it can be used to their benefit. *Drivers MUST adhere to the following rules in order to increase tips:*

1. Refuse to pick up passengers that have a 4.5 star rating or below.

2. ONLY give 5 stars to passengers who tip (*NO EXCEPTIONS*). Give 4 stars if the passenger doesn't tip but apologizes for not having cash on hand to tip. Give 3 stars to all passengers who do not tip, and didn't apologize for not having cash on hand (such cheapskates should stick to riding in cabs or the city bus).

3. Promote these rules to every Uber driver you know. You provide excellent service far above a mere taxi cab, and you deserve to be tipped, no exceptions.

Rate accurately and refuse to pick up low rated passengers. *NO EXCEPTIONS!*

An 8 - 12 hour shift should provide the driver $40 - $60 in tips ($200 - $300 extra a week for 40 - 70 hours, $800 - $1200 extra a month). Only chumps do not rate accurately; only chumps pick up passengers with low ratings!

Uber has a rating system, use it.


----------



## JohnnyAngel (Aug 3, 2016)




----------



## JohnnyAngel (Aug 3, 2016)




----------



## JohnnyAngel (Aug 3, 2016)




----------



## JohnnyAngel (Aug 3, 2016)




----------



## JohnnyAngel (Aug 3, 2016)




----------



## JohnnyAngel (Aug 3, 2016)




----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

JohnnyAngel said:


>


That Lao Tzu was all right !


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

JohnnyAngel said:


>


That Lao Tzu was all right !


----------



## JohnnyAngel (Aug 3, 2016)




----------



## JohnnyAngel (Aug 3, 2016)




----------



## JohnnyAngel (Aug 3, 2016)




----------



## JohnnyAngel (Aug 3, 2016)




----------



## JohnnyAngel (Aug 3, 2016)




----------



## JohnnyAngel (Aug 3, 2016)




----------



## JohnnyAngel (Aug 3, 2016)




----------



## JohnnyAngel (Aug 3, 2016)

via Imgflip Meme Generator


----------



## JohnnyAngel (Aug 3, 2016)

via Imgflip Meme Generator


----------



## JohnnyAngel (Aug 3, 2016)

via Imgflip Meme Generator


----------



## JohnnyAngel (Aug 3, 2016)

If you're not posting pro-tipping memes to your Facebook, or other social networking sites, then shame on you. If you want to change tipping behavior you have to show how shameful it is not to tip. Let these cheapskates know!

via Imgflip Meme Generator


----------



## JohnnyAngel (Aug 3, 2016)

via Imgflip Meme Generator


----------



## JohnnyAngel (Aug 3, 2016)

via Imgflip Meme Generator


----------



## JohnnyAngel (Aug 3, 2016)

via Imgflip Meme Generator


----------



## JohnnyAngel (Aug 3, 2016)

via Imgflip Meme Generator


----------



## oneanother3993 (Sep 8, 2016)

JohnnyAngel said:


> Passengers take advantage of the rating system but drivers do not understand how it can be used to their benefit. *Drivers MUST adhere to the following rules in order to increase tips:*
> 
> 1. Refuse to pick up passengers that have a 4.5 star rating or below.
> 
> ...


Can't the rider turn around and give me a retaliatory bad driver rating?


----------



## JohnnyAngel (Aug 3, 2016)

oneanother3993 said:


> Can't the rider turn around and give me a retaliatory bad driver rating?


No. The passenger doesn't know what you have rated him unless you tell him, or he sees your phone's screen as you rate him.

The more drivers abide by these passenger rating standards, the better it will be for everybody.

Lately I've just been 1 starring people who don't tip. . .unless the person is clearly poor, or their a young person working at a minimum wage job (such as an Uber or Lyft driver).


----------

